# Fattie smoke @ Sturgis



## dohie (Aug 4, 2008)

Well, here is a bacon and cheese fatty and some links that I smoked here at Sturgis. I actually brought in my smoker on the trailer and smoked it up at the Chip campgrounds. 

Great to fill the campsite with nothing but smoke. Have some baby backs and brisket going up over the next few days and will get pics. 

Anyone else out here at the chip??


----------



## jlhog (Aug 4, 2008)

Me wishes I was at the Chip. Or anyplace close to Sturgis!!!


----------



## daboys (Aug 4, 2008)

Dohie, the food looks good. Couldn't make it out to Sturgis this year. Too much going on. Been out there quite a few times. Lots of good times. You're at the right place. The Chip is great. Make sure you send us your q-view. Ride safe and have fun!


----------



## dingle (Aug 4, 2008)

Hey Dohie, it was awful nice of ya to bring your poor little smoker on your trip to sturgis with you.


----------



## tybo6 (Aug 5, 2008)

AAAAHHHHHHHHH Sturgis,
  I have been to sturgis every yr since I was sixteen...Except the last two(I am now 39)....I always went with my dad.He had a bike shop here in Oklahoma and built customs and had an enclosed trailer mounted dyno we took with us every yr to tune and bump up hp on scoots for folks while we was there.....Good times....good folks...I miss  it...Cant bring myself to go without pop....
   Brotha that smoke looks great.Keep em smellin that good stuff at the chip.....Keep it upright and between the lines


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 5, 2008)

A fattie rolled and smoked at Sturgis with PICTURES!!
Dang I wish I was there, thats on the bucket list, The chip, before I die!!
Have fun, be safe, and don't bogart your fatties!!


----------



## supervman (Aug 5, 2008)

My Wife's Uncle just bought the "General Store" in NEMO.


----------



## minn.bill (Aug 5, 2008)

good lookin fatty and what a place for it.never been there before but been workin in southwest s.d. since april and will be takin off next fri for a wknd in sturgis cant wait.


----------



## buttsmoker (Aug 5, 2008)

I was in Deadwood, today. Sitting in Custer right now.


----------



## dohie (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey all, 

Man this place is great, first time here and having a blast. I figure I share a few more pics of some more smoked meat. We cooked up 6 racks of baby backs and here are some of the pics. Also figure I throw a few bike pics that I took and liked. 

Hey Buttsmoker, I rode through custer park yesterday man what a great freaking ride. 

















Tonight we will be pulling all nighter and smoking 2 briskets. I be sure to get pics and post the next time I am around wifi. 

woooooT!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 7, 2008)

SWEET!!!
Nice ribs, nicer bikes!!!
Hey, have an awesome all nighter!!! 
Happy smokes!!


----------



## ducksndogs (Aug 7, 2008)

Holy Moly those are some awesome pics!


----------



## tybo6 (Aug 7, 2008)

Looks good,
Keep smokin em out at the chip bro.....Tire smoke is a good thing to.....lmao......Looks like good times...Have fun and be safe


----------



## buttsmoker (Aug 10, 2008)

Saw a ton of smokers going all week, just got home myself.


----------



## dohie (Aug 11, 2008)

Well finally back home and figure I throw up the last of the pics I had from smoking. Me and my buddy pulled all nighter and smoked two good sized briskets for our last meals at the "chip".

Turned out great, smoked till 175, pull wrap and put back until 200 and pulled and rested for few hours and it was sooooo tendar I was pulling it apart with my hands. 

I forgot to get pics of the final, but here are the pics from that night. 









Overall the trip was great and there was waaaaay too much to take in for my first time there. Its official that I will be going back next year for sure :)

Maybe next year we can get a Sturgis post going and if anyone is up at the chip we can drive everyone crzy with a big smoke party going.


----------



## daboys (Aug 11, 2008)

The pics looked great Dohie. Your 1st time out there? It's kind of overwhelming isn't it? You can go out there 4-5 times and still not see everything. Trust me. So much to do and see. Glad you like it out there. Next year we'll be back.


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 12, 2008)

Love the smoke but where are the b**bs?????????


----------



## dohie (Aug 12, 2008)

lol i figure that would not be very welcome on the forums, but belive me there was plenty of that caught on camera and video.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 12, 2008)

Thats funny!
Lots of ( chix ) breasts huh?
Glad you had such a great time, I am soooo jealous!!


----------



## cman95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice pictures man. Keep them coming.


----------



## supervman (Aug 13, 2008)

What he said. :P


----------

